# The Discussion Thread for the TalkClassical Favorite Operas Thread



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

All I have to say is please keep your discussion civil.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome here Queen! 

Anyways, this looks to be rather interesting. I expect a different list of results to pop up here and perhaps we will see more contemporary operas come forth during the earlier rounds.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry but not sure whether your thread will have any traction.


----------

